# RIP Jaffa and Checkers....and a lesson to learn for us all.



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

It is with the utmost heartbreak and sadness that today, we lost two of our cornsnakes, Jaffa and Checkers.
They died from and easily done, but careless oversight....and overheated whilst out on an educational talk during a fun day today. Both Phil and John (our eldest son and reptile mad enthusiast) had taken every precaution against the reps getting too cold as they usually do, but unfortunately the sun came out and its strength was underestimated by both, culminating in the tragic turn of events.
It only took a short while between checking them and them being ok, to finding them both dead in their travel containers


*So PLEASE PLEASE take a lesson from our heartbreak.....overheating can occur SO SO easily, from faulty thermostats, forgetting to turn heating down or indeed from your reps being in direct sunlight, even if it doesnt seem so strong or hot to you.*

Jaffa was an amelanistic corn, and our very first one....in fact itwas because of our eldests love and contstant mithering for a snake from the age of 4, that we finally gave in and got him Jaffa for his 9th birthday. Jaffa has been the sta of many many educational talks and was so placid and tame it was unbelieveable. He had been held, touched and photographed by people from 1 year to a 101 years old.
My son is absolutely devastated and blames himself entirely, and being 14 years old, he feels he must shoulder the blame on his own....I only hope that it doesn put him off reptiles for life, as if it does I think the reptile world will lose a possible great up and coming herpetologist (thats all hes ever wanted to be since he saw Steve Irwinat the age of 4 years old!)
He knows (as does his dad) that he was careless and should have checked them more, or been more mindful of the strength of the sun, and a million and one other things that he will be whipping himself over for years to come, noone needs to pass cruel comments on the thread, hes 14 and noone can blame him as much as he does himself right now.

but true to the strength of his character, he has honoured his commitment to the organisers of the fun day and has carried on with his display, and has even managed to rise above sobbing in front of all his peers and friends in the army cadet tent right next to him.
I want him and all our members to know how proud I am of him for being so brave and just hope that he can pick himself up and carry on with his love of rep after this.

Jaffa and Checkers will be laid to rest in our garden later today.
Thanks for reading, and please please check your temps, especially as the weather warms up.


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

RIP little ones. 

Sorry to hear about your loss hun


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

So, so sorry for your loss   

R.I.P sweet Jaffa and Checkers xx


----------



## diane014 (Feb 2, 2008)

that has made me cry. dont beat yourself up, go on and prove it was a mistake that happened but you learnt from it

r.i.p little ones xxx


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks very much you lot, it means such a lot to know pwopel send their thoughts xxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How sad RIP little snakes


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks shell, tht means a lot, especiall as I see that you have had some recent losses yourself....big hugs back to you shell for your angel doglets xxx


----------



## tracie (Jan 4, 2007)

So sorry hun 

R.I.P Jaffa and Checkers


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.
R.I.P. 
eace:


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

R.I.P jaffa and checkers. So sorry for your loss! x


----------



## spencerwells (Oct 8, 2007)

Thnks sarah, its much appreciated xxx


----------

